# PC 890 Plunge Rod disassembly from base?



## RogerInColorado (Aug 29, 2013)

I need to disassemble the Plunge Depth rod on my PC 890 in order to reinstall the indicator which broke and fell off. I used superglue to repair it, but off the rod (because if the superglue escaped to the rod I'd be in REAL trouble). Now I need to get the indicator back onto the rod, but the rod has to come out of the base to do that. This means removing the black knob on top, but it does not appear to be threaded on. Has anyone removed this knob and successfully reinstalled it?


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Roger, as a last resort in case no one on the list has experience with this you might call Ron Rachubka at Syracuse Industrial Sales in Syracuse, NY. The phone number is (315) 478-5751 between Tuesday- Friday, 7:30 a.m. - 5 p.m. Eastern time. 

Ron sold and repaired new and vintage P-C machines for over 30 years. If a woman answers, that is probably his wife. She knows a lot about the business, including about parts, but I don't know whether she would know the answer to your question.

Let us know how you make out with this repair. I'm sure one of us may likely need to do this some time.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Aug 29, 2013)

I did call Ron Friday Morning. He was pretty emphatic about the liability laws in New York precluding his ability to describe fixes over the phone and that using his name on a forum without his permission was something he preferred not be done. He did then tell me, however that the knob on top is a press fit and that it is very hard to pull off. I rigged up a split board with a half inch hole in it, clamped it around the post and then knocked it off with a dead blow hammer. If you do this, be sure you don't lose the itty-bitty spring that is in the post between the rod and the knob.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Roger,

How did your fix finally work out?

Paul


----------



## RogerInColorado (Aug 29, 2013)

So far, so good. I think there is a wavy washer that came off when I pulled the knob because I found one on the floor AFTER I had reassembled the rod. I'll hang on to it until I have to take it apart again. 

I cannot respond to your PM because I don't have enough posts. Ron was helpful, he was really expressing his concern about his name being put out on forums without his permission and without people knowing that there are so many cases where he can't even open his mouth without getting sued. I think PMs are the way to go to let people know about this resource. You might call him and discuss it with him so that you aren't recommending him for things he can't discuss.


----------

